# Postings are Missing



## trevorama (Sep 3, 2006)

What the?... Yesterday in this thread there were two pages of replies. Now they've all disappeared, but for one new posting. 

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38011

Could someone please look into this? There were some great suggestions that I was looking forward to trying out.

Thanks!


----------



## Lisa (Sep 3, 2006)

There was an upgrade of the system.  I will put this on the problems list and see what can be done.


----------



## trevorama (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks Lisa.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 3, 2006)

I've checked in depth in the database, and show no signs of any missing posts.  I'll keep looking though.


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 3, 2006)

Bob, just as an FYI, I don't know how many pages were there, but I checked the link from Trevorama and I remember browsing through the thread late last week and there were definitely many more posts than the two that are showing now.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 3, 2006)

I believe you.  Problem is, I just manually scrolled through the 3,000 posts in the database since the OP, and there are no gaps in the list.  AFAIK, even if one were to be deleted, it's number is still used. I went waaaay back to the first post made on the site, and there are in fact gaps there.  That tells me that the posts aren't gone...but may have gotten de-linked, or tacked onto another thread.  More searching here...


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 3, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I believe you.



I didn't mean it like that.


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 3, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:


> AFAIK, even if one were to be deleted, it's number is still used.



yup, no duplicates, even if one is deleted, that number won't get used again.

I do believe trevorama had more posts in there, and I had at least one.

Try something like this:


```
SELECT * FROM post WHERE userid = 4279 ORDER BY dateline DESC
```

That will give you a list of all my posts, starting with the most recent, or a different userid for someone elses


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 3, 2006)

Look to this thread in the General Self Defense forum.
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38046&page=2


----------



## trevorama (Sep 3, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Look to this thread in the General Self Defense forum.
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38046&page=2


 
Crap! I'm soooooo sorry for wasting everyone's time. I completely forgot I had posted that similar thread in that forum initially. Thinking I had posted it in the wrong place, I rephrased and posted in a different forum.

Again, I'm really sorry about the false alarm. I've given myself a 200 pushup penance. :whip1: 

Thanks Brian for cracking the code on that one, and thank you Bob, Lisa, Andrew, et al. for being so prompt, thorough and courteous. You guys do a great job on this site!

I'm an idiot.


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 3, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Look to this thread in the General Self Defense forum.
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38046&page=2



Good catch Brian!


----------

